# Chaparral archery hunt



## seinenet (Aug 1, 2006)

Going on a archery hunt at the Chap next week. Have hunted there back in 05 and hunted East Guajalote. Have any of you guys hunted there before that can give me advise on different compartments in case the one I want is taken. It was a tough hunt last time, but this time around baiting is allowed. Thanks!


----------



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

Congrats on drawing a great hunt! If they had allowed us to hang around another day or two, I probably would have had one on the ground, but the limited time makes it difficult to figure things out before the hunt is over. My hunt was for cull bucks, and those were hard to find. If we were hunting deer over 8 points it would have been a different story!


----------



## rynochop2.0 (Jul 14, 2016)

Congrats on the draw! I'd probably hunt the area behind the campground, partially joking, but I've seen some nice bucks there. I've only been able to dove/quail hunt the Chap. Seems everyone wants to drive to the back. Ask the biologists, they're usually very helpful


----------



## nervouscroaker1 (Aug 12, 2016)

*Chap Hunt*

I hunted the Management hunt this past week. I'm going to send you a PM


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

How did you do?


----------



## seinenet (Aug 1, 2006)

I wasn't able to pick my pasture till 16th so I was very limited to areas. I picked the east side to East Blocker. Set up on a rub line in some thick brush for Wed. didn't see anything all day. Thursday was a wash with the rain, sleet then snow, no movement at all that day. Friday morning not much better. Last evening of the hunt was great saw a shooter but was to far, had a spike and an 8 point at 22 yards but he was to narrow. Needed one more day to close the deal, I think I finally had them patterned. Had a great time regardless. Such an awesome place.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

At least you got to be there when it snowed!

TH


----------

